# [SOLVED] vista NASvc.exe



## bayern2 (Sep 19, 2010)

can anyone tell me what is NASvc.exe for? my comp's been hanging almost everyday and the 'problems and solutions' indicates NASvc.exe service hang report. pls help. thanks.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

It is part of the Nero Software update service.
It can safely, be turned off.
Goto to start|run|msconfig|startup. Uncheck the nasvc.exe heading and reboot.
It will no longer run and should fix you up.

http://www.exedb.com/NASvc.html


----------



## bayern2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

thanks mod. keep my fingers crossed the comp will not hang again.


----------



## bayern2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

hi mod, i've disabled naupdate in msconfig. however i still get the same service hang report and i find it confusing as i've already disabled it. should i remove all applicable nero programs?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

Please clarify exactly what you have done.

In your original post you mentioned "NASvc.exe".
In this post you mention " naupdate".

PLEASE BE VERY CAREFUL
PLEASE do nothing, other than explain EXACTLY what you have done.
A quick search of naupdate has raised a flag with me.

This was not the file that I was looking at.
The fact that you have this on your system, could be an issue.

Please post back as soon as possible, but try to do nothing else.

I am going to forward this in order to have others join into this post.

Thanks Pat


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

Download AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet and save to Documents folder -

http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

RIGHT-click on AutoRuns.exe, select "Run as Administrator". Allow it to scan registry (status -- bottom-left of screen). Click on "Logon" tab. 

Look for NASvc.exe - Nero, un-check the box.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

Sorry, forgot the links that I was looking at.
http://www.google.com/search?q=naupdate

Just trying to be vigilant, I do not have Nero anymore and could not check, it does seem that there could still be something to this.

Maybe, just parinoia, generally when I see virtually nothing in English, it gets my attention.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## bayern2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

thanks mod. disasbled nasvc.exe thru sysinternals. guess nasvc.exe is only one of the many problems happening to my comp. will try to change the psu as advised in
[url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsod-win32k-sys-dxgkrnl-sys-520622.html#post3053538[/URL]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista NASvc.exe*

Glad you got nasvc service disabled. Good Luck with the PSU.

If Vista SP2 not installed --> http://sysnative.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

